# Windows 7 postgres komplett entfernen



## Kenan89 (12. Feb 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mir letztens postgres installiert und leider mein Passwort vergessen.
Die einfachste Variante für das Problem ist einfach löschen und neu installieren. Laut Foren, die ich durchsucht habe, wird aber der erstellte Account nicht mit deinstalliert. 
Wie kann ich den User postgres auch löschen? Denn wenn ich ihn nicht lösche, kann ich bei der Neuinstalation kein neues Passwort vergeben.


----------



## HoaX (12. Feb 2012)

Warum so umständlich? Im Internet finden sich genug Anleitungen zum Ändern des Passworts. Einfach per pg_hba.conf die Authentifizierung deaktivieren, neues Passwort setzen, Auth. wieder aktivieren, fertig.


----------



## Kenan89 (12. Feb 2012)

HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Warum so umständlich? Im Internet finden sich genug Anleitungen zum Ändern des Passworts. Einfach per pg_hba.conf die Authentifizierung deaktivieren, neues Passwort setzen, Auth. wieder aktivieren, fertig.



Hmm. jetzt habe ich aber leider schon postgres deinstalliert.


----------



## Paddelpirat (12. Feb 2012)

Na dann installier es einfach wieder und mach dann was HoaX geschrieben hat...


----------



## Kenan89 (12. Feb 2012)

Für die Neuinstallation muss ich das Passwort eingeben, welches ich vergessen habe.


----------



## Paddelpirat (12. Feb 2012)

Habs zwar noch nicht selber ausprobiert, aber kurzes googlen lieferte, dass man den postgres user löschen muss. Dazu in der Eingabeaufforderung 
	
	
	
	





```
net user postgres /delete
```
 aufrufen. Ohne Gewähr


----------



## Kenan89 (13. Feb 2012)

Habe ich probiert. Die Konsole gibt nur ein Code-Vorschlag(also nach welchem Muster ich das eintragen soll).
Ich habe jetzt Systemwiederherstellung gemacht und bin in pg_hba.conf rein und habe md5 in trust geändert, sodass pgAdmin doch jetzt alle Passwörter annehmen sollte.
Klappt leider auch nicht.


----------



## Kenan89 (18. Feb 2012)

Keine Ideen, wie man diesen Fehler beheben könnte?


----------



## Kenan89 (18. Feb 2012)

Kenan89 hat gesagt.:


> Keine Ideen, wie man diesen Fehler beheben könnte?



EDIT: Hat sich erledigt. Der Befehl net user xy /delete hat funktioniert.

Meine neue Frage ist, ob es möglich ist, weitere Webserver in postgres zu registrieren. Also wie erstelle ich mir Webserver, oder ist das nicht möglich?


----------



## Paddelpirat (18. Feb 2012)

Was für Webserver möchtest du den wie registrieren? Beschreib mal was du machen möchtest. Ansonsten gibt es auch eine sehr informative Dokumentation für PostgreSQL die man sich anschauen kann...


----------



## Kenan89 (19. Feb 2012)

Ich will mir quasi einen lokalen Server einrichten, den ich beliebig benennen kann. Den Server den mir Postgres bei der Installation einrichtet, kann ich nicht umbenennen.

OKAY, das Problem hat sich auch erledigt.

Jetzt kriege ich allerdings keine Verbindung zur Datenbank her.

Meine Serveradresse, habe ich vom cmd mit dem Befehl ipconfig. Dann habe ich den Wert ipv4-Adresse genommen.

Ich habe den Postgres, Version *postgresql-9.1.2-1 *.
Die Driver habe ich hier für auch heruntergeladen:
postgresql-9.1-901.jdbc3.jar
und
postgresql-9.1-901.jdbc4.jar
(war mir nicht sicher, welchen von beiden ich brauche, also habe ich beide heruntergeladen)

Danach habe ich mit Build Patch die Driver hinzugefügt.

Mein Code schaut so aus;

*conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbcostgresql://ip4-Adresseort/Datenbankname";, "xy", "xy");*

Im Catch Block habe ich mit out.println Text ausgeben lassen, damit ich weiss, dass die Verbindung fehlgeschlagen ist.

Wo liegt jetzt mein Fehler?

Danke im voraus für Antworten.


----------



## Paddelpirat (19. Feb 2012)

Versuch mal ohne das Semikolon nach dem Datenbank-Namen. Und was verstehst du unter Build Patch?

Du könntest auch erst mal wie im folgenden Link beschrieben ist, den Treiber zu laden. Dann siehst du ob der wenigstens richtig erkannt wurde.

PostgreSQL: Documentation: Manuals: Initializing the Driver


----------



## Kenan89 (19. Feb 2012)

Paddelpirat hat gesagt.:


> Versuch mal ohne das Semikolon nach dem Datenbank-Namen. Und was verstehst du unter Build Patch?
> 
> Du könntest auch erst mal wie im folgenden Link beschrieben ist, den Treiber zu laden. Dann siehst du ob der wenigstens richtig erkannt wurde.
> 
> PostgreSQL: Documentation: Manuals: Initializing the Driver



Ach, das habe ich nur ausversehen mitkopiert


----------



## Paddelpirat (19. Feb 2012)

Bei mir hat im übrigen der hier immer funktioniert: postgresql-9.1-901.jdbc4.jar
Welche Entwicklungsumgebung benutzt du?


----------



## Kenan89 (19. Feb 2012)

Paddelpirat hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir hat im übrigen der hier immer funktioniert: postgresql-9.1-901.jdbc4.jar
> Welche Entwicklungsumgebung benutzt du?



Eclipse EE

Hast du es ausprobiert dich mit einer JSP Seite an Postgres anzumelden? Welche postgres Version benutzt du?
Ich arbeie nämlich mit jsp seiten. vielleicht ist die version 9 von postgres ungeeignet? Bin noch Anfänger.


----------



## Paddelpirat (19. Feb 2012)

Mit jsp kenne ich mich leider gar nicht aus. Denke aber, dass die postgres-Version kein Problem darstellen sollte.


----------



## Kenan89 (19. Feb 2012)

Ich öffne mal lieber ein Thema im JSP Bereich. Das hier kann geschlossen werden.


----------

